# Happy Birthday cnbarr



## kurtak (Feb 21, 2017)

Chris 

Happy Birthday :!: 

Hope you have a GREAT day :!: 

Kurt


----------



## Palladium (Feb 21, 2017)

I haven't heard from Chris in awhile. Hope he is ok!
Happy birthday brother!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Chris.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Chris


----------



## Geo (Feb 21, 2017)

Happy Birthday Buddy!


----------



## Grelko (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not sure if we've spoken on here but Happy Birthday cnbarr!!


----------



## cnbarr (Feb 22, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the B-Day wishes, I'm OK and still around, just busy with life, you know how it goes!!!


----------



## butcher (Feb 23, 2017)

Enjoy your day cnbarr, Happy Birthday.


----------

